# Kolher urinal



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Kohler urinal with Kolher flushometer.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that a 1 lpf flushometer ? Looks a lot like zurns "the pint"


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

It is a .5 gpf it does look a lot like the Zurn.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Urinal Looks sharp, i'm guessing they replaced tile and also upgraded urinal while at it? 

Nice and center between the partition and Lav eh? Haha a good elbow rest is nice for those long whizzes !

Whats the rim height? Looks Like 12" off the floor or so


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a brand new building that is part of the men's room in the pool house of a 170 unit apartment building we are doing. 14" off finish floor to the rim ADA height the wood you see to the left is only scrap leaning against the wall.


----------

